# Help with rim decision...



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

imo 5 spoke would look ugly on a cruze,imo i like multi spoke wheels or mesh wheels thats just me


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I do agree, but there are no real good selections out there...unless you know of some place other then tirerack.com & discount?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

here is something i found at wheelpros.com

Wheel Pros


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

those hello multi spoke look pretty good but thats me,and the motegi 5 looks pretty nice


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks bro...i like those motegi 5 as well...


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

The Diamo's look pretty sweet!!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Its a shame its not easy to get some of the brands across border easily. I have mine picked out but will spend some more time in the next week to make sure


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

I really hate that they went with an odd size on the rims(so many choices for all it's other competitors(and there are some rims out there that would look sick on the cruze)


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I do agree, but it has already been designed that way of pattern so it is something we have to deal with...


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

yea I still haven't found a set I really like so I'll most likely stay on stockers


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

That is about the same boat that i am in...however i may have found a set of impala ss rims 17" that looks nice...so we will see...


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

only other route would be here:

Welcome // Modulare

here is a set I designed(with chili red model in mind)

http://www.modularewheels.com/wb/wheelRequests/1303123072390.png

I sent in a quote request just to see what it would cost


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

would 18's look good on a dropped (2 inch drop) cruze ?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont see why not...I mean they do make 18's for the CRUZE stock, so just dropping it 2in should not be that bad...


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> would 18's look good on a dropped (2 inch drop) cruze ?


Might have to roll your fender with 18s and that much of a drop?try it and see lol


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

I want 18's and drop on my cruze...I hope those rims could be made for a fair price, we'll see when I get a quote back


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Might have to roll your fender with 18s and that much of a drop?try it and see lol


That really all depends on the offset but i like offsets that fenders need to be rolled with


----------



## JoshL (Nov 4, 2012)

I think these should fit too i like the m3 and M537 

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Wheels Aftermarket Set of Wheel


----------

